# Completions of Mozart's Piano Trio Movements K442



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Does anyone know what completion Trio Parnassus uses? And what other completions do you know of?

I just picked up the Abegg performances because I really liked the Marguerre completions. Does Parnassus go with Stadler?

I normally love Robert Levin's completions of Mozart but was disappointed by his completions of the trio movements.






His completions, to my ear, sound too uncharacteristic of Mozart with his Romantic dilations of the theme (hard to describe).


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

vtpoet said:


> Does anyone know what completion Trio Parnassus uses? And what other completions do you know of?
> 
> I just picked up the Abegg performances because I really liked the Marguerre completions. Does Parnassus go with Stadler?
> 
> ...


According to the booklet Trio Parnassus uses a revised version of Maximilian Stadler's (1748-1833) completions. Revised by Karl Marguerre in 1968.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I only have the Beaux Arts Trio recording of the work. I think they used a version completed by Stadler. The first movements sounds OK but lacks balance between the three instruments compared to his finished works. The third movement is a lost treasure.


----------

